# University Grad Gift Ideas???



## gigglegirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey thanks for checking this out and looking for ideas/suggestions?

I'm graduating from university (finally!) in a few months. (technically grad-ceremony will not be until October due to distance classes and the delay in transcripts but will be "done" the courses in May.) SO I've had family start to ask what I want as a grad gift.

TBH I was talking with my mom last night, and its sad to say, neither of us could remember what she gave me for my grad gift from high school--I had bought myself a grad ring, she (i think) purchased forsure the grad pics, but I can't remember what else.

So her idea for my university grad was to get me a laptop--it'd be muchly appreciated but then I got to thinking......

My old laptop is dead at 6 years old, I want something that will be with me forever and very memorable as a gift (so 5 years down the road I remember, unlike my high school grad ><) 

So therefore I'm thinking electronics (laptop, digi cam, etc) are out. 
As much as I'd LOVE a gift cert to Sephora/MAC/any beauty stuff that again would be used up eventually and not "memorable".

So I'm stuck. I'd kinda like a new watch (as I don't wear one now) but I was planning on going to an outlet mall and get perhaps a fossil watch which some sell up here for over $100+ but you can get them for more than half price at an outlet. 
Jewelry? 

I'm really at a loss on what to tell people.

Thanks for reading, any insight/help on what you guys did or would do would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 14, 2008)

I would think maybe classy jewellery? It's something you can keep forever and won't date/age -try to find something classy and not overly 'fashionable' so it's something you might wear in 10 years. Maybe something you could wear to work/job interviews? or to dressy events like a ball/wedding -including graduation?
I chose stuff like this for my sisters' 18th because it's something that will last -I bought them diamond and sapphire white gold rings.

Other stuff i thought of: my partner and i bought each other the uni's ties for graduation and paid for photos. So i got to graduate wearing my uni tie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Or some other sort of memorabilia? My uni did ties, hoodies, tie pins, scarves, hip flasks, all sorts of stuff..


----------



## slowdear (Mar 14, 2008)

I second the jewelery idea, maybe something from Tiffany's. For my eighteenth birthday my aunt and grandma got me a necklace and a bracelet so basically twenty years later I will still have it and remember the sentimental value.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 14, 2008)

definitely Tiffanys!!


----------



## frocher (Mar 14, 2008)

.......


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks you guys. There's no Tiffany's in my city (even in Canada at all? that I'm not sure of) but I'm thinking I'll go to some jewelers and see what I like, perhaps a nice necklace or a watch or earrings. 

I was thinking of this more today and I think I want something like jewelry or some kind of memento to go on a wall/dresser to commemorate this. 

We shall see what transpires! Thanks dolls!


----------

